# Pais Vasco considering legalising cannabis



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Basque government mulls partial cannabis legalization · ELPAÍS.com in English Regional health chief says regulation of drug is better than prohibition 


> The Basque regional parliament is to propose an amendment to its Addiction Law to allow for the "cultivation, sale and consumption" of hashish and marijuana. The bill, which will be presented next year, was put forward on Monday by regional deputy health chief, Jesús María Fernández, during the presentation of the VI Addictions Plan 2011-2015.
> 
> The regional health chief, Rafael Bengoa, explained the proposal would be available to over-18s to consume cannabis in a "responsible" manner, with all necessary information about the consequences and with full respect for the health rights of other citizens. "We do not want to be prohibitionist," he added.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Basque government mulls partial cannabis legalization · ELPAÍS.com in English Regional health chief says regulation of drug is better than prohibition



He's probably right - and they could tax it, so more revenue!!

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds like the Basque country is going to pot, just like the rest of Europe


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Look, pot is basically legal there anyhow. People smoke up pretty much without fear on the street. This would just make it _technically_ legal.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Be right back.

Going to Bilbao.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Depending on the strength of the plant and how much you smoke its no worse I suppose than getting squiffy on booze and smoking ****.

Imagine going into a shop and asking for a pack of 20 medium Skunk !


----------

